# Need a vb project on hotel management or someother.....



## chandru_skc (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi guys i am a bsc student.. i need a vb project on hotel management or any other good projects... 

waiting for reply.... and thanks.... and thanks...


----------



## Manshahia (Mar 4, 2008)

it wud b gud if u make it urself..
but still if u want to download some projects..
visit
www.a1vbcode.com
here people upload their projects..


----------



## chandru_skc (Mar 11, 2008)

Manshahia said:


> it wud b gud if u make it urself..
> but still if u want to download some projects..
> visit
> www.a1vbcode.com
> here people upload their projects..


 

Very Very very very thanks..........


----------

